# Strap/bracelet pliers



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Evening,

I'm just wonder if anyone can recommend a set of pin removal pliers as opposed to the normal spring bar tool, they seem to be a neater solution and are less likely to mark the watch lugs

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

owain1 said:


> Evening,
> 
> I'm just wonder if anyone can recommend a set of pin removal pliers as opposed to the normal spring bar tool, they seem to be a neater solution and are less likely to mark the watch lugs
> 
> ...


 Pin removal pliers are more for removing pins from bracelets not springbars from lugs. There are some springbar removal pliers around, have a look at Otto Frei he will have them (he is US based but find him good and quick). I know what you mean about scratching the lugs!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Are you talking about these ?


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

gimli said:


> Are you talking about these ?


Yes that's the ones 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


JoT said:


> Pin removal pliers are more for removing pins from bracelets not springbars from lugs. There are some springbar removal pliers around, have a look at Otto Frei he will have them (he is US based but find him good and quick). I know what you mean about scratching the lugs!


Thank you I'll google him

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cousins UK do them too...

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/cousins-swiss-style1


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

They look abit of a pain in the behind. How do they compare to your standard spring bar tool?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

More affordable are Horotec tweezers. I have a pair, they're tricky to use (the "claws" are angled in just enough to hold spring bars for 2 seconds). But with practice are superb for releasing the spring bar at both pivots within an end link.


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Cousins UK do them too...
> https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/cousins-swiss-style1


With these guys you seem to need to be in the trade? Their own brand for £40 look pretty good though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

owain1 said:


> With these guys you seem to need to be in the trade? Their own brand for £40 look pretty good though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 No...although they primarily supply the trade, they sell to anyone. Once you have registered, you just tick a box at the checkout stating that whatever you have bought is for your own use. We all do it...I've bought loads of stuff from them incuding tools and watch parts.


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> No...although they primarily supply the trade, they sell to anyone. Once you have registered, you just tick a box at the checkout stating that whatever you have bought is for your own use. We all do it...I've bought loads of stuff from them incuding tools and watch parts.


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No probs, mate. :thumbsup:


----------

